# Overenthusiastic greeting - how to train out?



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's one I'd like to nip in the bud: 

12 week old Puppy is extremely socialized, goes lots of places and meets tons of people (easily over a hundred the past month). He greets very enthusiastically, including jumping, but we follow a "no sit, no love" policy and he's learning to sit to greet new people.

He's also okay with people he sees as his alphas in the pack -- submissive when greeting, 4 on the floor.

But a problem has developed with people he kinda already knows but doesn't see all the time, like folks at my work. He greets extremely enthusiastically -- practically mauls them. They can't pet or stroke him because he's so hyper. We try and do a "no attention unless you're laying down and calm", but it isn't working. The minute a hand comes near, out comes the enthusiasm. His nickname is becoming "psycho puppy" at the office.

Anybody have any good training tips for over-enthusiastic greeters? Really want to get a handle on this. He absolutely loves people, so I want him to be a dog who is actually welcomed by other people, rather than the dog who can never get what he wants because he acts too rambunctious for anybody to want to come near him.

It seems like a personality trait that won't go away without training, not just a puppy phase.

Cheers and thanks!

-mra


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I recommend having people ask before they can pet the puppy. Then have them turn and walk away from the puppy if he jumps on them. It's cute right now that they are all wiggly and enthusiastic, but it will not be cute when he is 50lbs. 

On lead Miles is very good about meeting new people. Off lead, we use the sit/ wait command. He does not jump on strangers, only me when he wants attention and it's my fault for not being more stern with him. But I'd rather he jump on me than strangers. 

It's important to be consistent NOW before you teach the puppy it's ok to jump on people. Every time a friend pets the puppy while he's jumping, you are reinforcing that it's ok because he's getting what he wants after he jumps. We have been working with Chase on this since we got him. It's hard, I know, because they are so sweet and just want to love you and say hi, but they get big very quickly and it will be harder to manage later on.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mine is 2.5 years old, still silly happy to meet everyone, .. unless he's sleeping


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, this never goes away. We are working with our girl on a "place" command. Her place when guests enter our home is our stair landing. As SOON as she is semi-calm, guests come over and say hello. You can't make them wait too long or else they just get worked up again. After the quick hello from the guest, we release her from her place. She's still excited, but it has been preventing her jumping all over people as soon as they enter our home.

A "place" can be anywhere that you have introduced to the dog as a stay point. We use her portable dog bed, our rug, stair landing, etc. When the dog is on "place" everything else is lava to touch. They can't come off their place and touch anything else until you say "break". It takes some time to teach, but is well worth it. They pick it up fairly quick considering. It would be very useful in your office environment.

http://www.cesarsway.com/tips/trainerscorner/The-Versatile-Place-Command

They really do love almost everyone.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

You have an excited (normal) pup. Especially at 12 weeks, they don't have a lot of training, but boundless energy and excitement. I'd suggest starting to consistently work on obedience training (Realize he's still a young pup. Be positive. It will take awhile, but it will show wonderful dividends). Give your boy something to focus to direct his energy. Per our trainer's suggestion, we shaped our boy's jumping behavior into a command (this was after we had done a fair amount of the basics). We use the jump command or go into a little agility like over and under (our legs usually). An additional tactic to train out the jumping is to have the target turn their back. If need be, stand against a wall. After the pup has it's butt on the ground, then you can turn, praise, and give attention (immediately turning back around if the jumping happens again).


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

With Dozer I was told by a trainer to step on his lead so he only has a little slack. Just enough so he can get his feet off the ground and be "self" corrected. It def helped us but he was a year old at the time. Not sure if that will matter.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Great, thanks! I'll work on controlling him using the lead and commands and see if it has any effect by month 6. Stepping on the lead so he only gets pets while all four are on the floor may create a new normal for him. Worth a try!

Cheers,
-mra-


----------



## Denethor (Apr 2, 2013)

Seiya used to jump up all the time. We asked our friends and family to ignore him and make sure he either has all four legs firmly placed on the floor, or is sitting before they pay any attention to him. He's only 23 weeks now, but quickly sits down or at the very least doesn't jump up to greet guests.

It's a lot harder to do when walking him and strangers feel the urge to pet him even if he jumps. There have been plenty of evil looks from me towards strangers when they come up uninvited. I've also used the "stay away, he's got lice" excuse, works like a charm :

But whatever you do, he will always be wagging his tail so hard that his entire backside moves from left to right, it's really the cutest thing ever!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

In puppy training this weekend we had to have people ask if they could pet her. They had to present her a fist for a sniff, she had to be sitting, and they could not pet the top of her head or back. They had to pet under her chin or chest. Something we had to start in the house with my parents here for the weekend. Dharma starts to behave rather oddly when we have people over. Obedience seems to go out the door. Mind you we spent the first week we had her at my parents house and this is the first time they have been here. Patience and consistency and knowing the Vizsla personality are maybe the only thing that keep me going and trying to better myself as her owner.


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Ours is not allowed to be greeted and petted unless she is sitting first. She learned quickly that she must first sit. Or little kids she now immediately lays down so that they can pet her.

Sadly it's harder to train the humans how to behave around her than the dog herself. But once people see how you want her approached, the training works quickly.

No sit means no acknowledgement.


----------

